# Royal Holiday - Does anyone have experience getting rid of a RH Timeshare?



## Concerned Son-Inlaw (May 25, 2017)

I am writing this for my parents.  They have owned a Royal Holiday time share for an extremely long time.  They are both in their 70's now and their health and preference regarding vacations have changed.  It is now basically a bill they pay but have not used their points for years.  Usually one of my siblings tries to use it just so it doesn't go to waste.  Last time I was with them they mentioned they wanted to get rid of that expense now rather than leaving it for one of us kids to have to deal with when they are not able to take care of their obligations.

Is there anybody that has experience with performing a Deed Back on a Royal Holiday T/S? 

Any advice and/or direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 25, 2017)

Check out the TUG -  bargain deals " sub forum in Buying Selling Renting .

It is for giving away unneeded Timeshares . Perhaps that is an option to review


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2017)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/unread


----------



## DRIless (Jun 28, 2017)

Concerned Son-Inlaw said:


> I am writing this for my parents.  They have owned a Royal Holiday time share for an extremely long time.  They are both in their 70's now and their health and preference regarding vacations have changed.  It is now basically a bill they pay but have not used their points for years.  Usually one of my siblings tries to use it just so it doesn't go to waste.  Last time I was with them they mentioned they wanted to get rid of that expense now rather than leaving it for one of us kids to have to deal with when they are not able to take care of their obligations.  Is there anybody that has experience with performing a Deed Back on a Royal Holiday T/S?  Any advice and/or direction is greatly appreciated.



[Since buying/selling are not permitted in the discussion forums, this would be a good question for a private message:  click user name > start a conversation.]


----------



## Paul E Morgan (Sep 26, 2017)

Are you referring to "*Royal Holiday Club*" (RHC), which mostly operates in Mexican resort cities?  If so, I would suggest that this thread be moved to the Mexican timeshare section.  I seriously doubt that RHC would even consider a "Deed Back".  RHC is a *Right-To-Use club*, they do not "own" any resorts (but they do have a close working relationship with Park Royal Resorts).  I think the better solution is to transfer the membership to a family member or friend, then the family member or friend becomes financially responsible for the annual dues.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul E Morgan said:


> Are you referring to "*Royal Holiday Club*" (RHC), which mostly operates in Mexican resort cities?  If so, I would suggest that this thread be moved to the Mexican timeshare section.  I seriously doubt that RHC would even consider a "Deed Back".  RHC is a *Right-To-Use club*, they do not "own" any resorts (but they do have a close working relationship with Park Royal Resorts).  I think the better solution is to transfer the membership to a family member or friend, then the family member or friend becomes financially responsible for the annual dues.



YES there is nothing to sell and it has no value;  So you might as well use it up. * At their age and depending on when they purchased their membership, they may not have many years left on their contract anyway.* You need to call Royal Holiday Club and find out the details of their membership and how much time is left on it. .  Also at their age you can "Accelerate" the use of the club points by paying the maintenance fee. Thus you or your family members can use two years of points at in one year.  ( That would speed up using all that is left in time on their right to use contract) Also you can roll over the points that are received each year (upon the payment of the Maintenance fee bill ) and that your not going to use in one year to the next year - But you can do that only every other year, and this must be done before the end of December each year.  Then the next year all the point must be used or they will expire!

  You should also check and see if they were given an  Separate  "Annuity Certificate"  that purports to say that at the end of say 30 years, the annuity will pay them back about as much as they paid for their Membership in the first place.  This was an option given to many purchasers as an extra inducement to buy the member ship. Ask them if they remember anything alike that. and can they find the Annuity contract ? Look in their papers of where they bought the membership, hoping they saved them all.  But even if you find it, good luck on collecting anything from it.   I have one myself - and hope that I live long enough to try to collect on it.


----------



## Naniac (Oct 30, 2017)

I would echo PerryKing in that they may not have many years left on their contract.  My family purchased a timeshare with RH in 1987.  It was a 30-year weeks-based right-to-use contract.  I was anxious to complete the contract so I contacted RH and learned about accelerating.  We were able to accelerate 3 years in a row by paying two years worth of maintenance fees at a time (the current year and the "last" year - 2012 & 2017, 2013 & 2016, and 2014 & 2015).  I banked all the weeks with RCI so I now have a big pot of points there but at least I'm done with RH.


----------



## Ramon (Jul 18, 2019)

Naniac said:


> I would echo PerryKing in that they may not have many years left on their contract.  My family purchased a timeshare with RH in 1987.  It was a 30-year weeks-based right-to-use contract.  I was anxious to complete the contract so I contacted RH and learned about accelerating.  We were able to accelerate 3 years in a row by paying two years worth of maintenance fees at a time (the current year and the "last" year - 2012 & 2017, 2013 & 2016, and 2014 & 2015).  I banked all the weeks with RCI so I now have a big pot of points there but at least I'm done with RH.


So where you able to accumulate multiple year points (more than 2)


----------



## DRIless (Jul 18, 2019)

Concerned Son-Inlaw said:


> I am writing this for my parents.  They have owned a Royal Holiday time share for an extremely long time.  They are both in their 70's now and their health and preference regarding vacations have changed.  It is now basically a bill they pay but have not used their points for years.  Usually one of my siblings tries to use it just so it doesn't go to waste.  Last time I was with them they mentioned they wanted to get rid of that expense now rather than leaving it for one of us kids to have to deal with when they are not able to take care of their obligations.
> 
> Is there anybody that has experience with performing a Deed Back on a Royal Holiday T/S?
> 
> Any advice and/or direction is greatly appreciated.



I'm not a lawyer and I don't play one on TUG but they don't have to leave it to anyone, not child has to take it.



Paul E Morgan said:


> Are you referring to "*Royal Holiday Club*" (RHC), which mostly operates in Mexican resort cities?  If so, I would suggest that this thread be moved to the Mexican timeshare section.  I seriously doubt that RHC would even consider a "Deed Back".  RHC is a *Right-To-Use club*, they do not "own" any resorts (but they do have a close working relationship with Park Royal Resorts).  I think the better solution is to transfer the membership to a family member or friend, then the family member or friend becomes financially responsible for the annual dues.



While RHC is a Mexican TS company/Club, it does not "mostly operate in Mexican resort Cities.  I've stayed or have guests stay in Southern California, San Francisco, Scottsdale, Puerto Rico, Aruba, Bahamas, Miami, London, Paris, Rome, NYC, Atlantic City, Block Is. RI and more. 



Naniac said:


> I would echo PerryKing in that they may not have many years left on their contract.  My family purchased a timeshare with RH in 1987.  It was a 30-year weeks-based right-to-use contract.  I was anxious to complete the contract so I contacted RH and learned about accelerating.  We were able to accelerate 3 years in a row by paying two years worth of maintenance fees at a time (the current year and the "last" year - 2012 & 2017, 2013 & 2016, and 2014 & 2015).  I banked all the weeks with RCI so I now have a big pot of points there but at least I'm done with RH.



This is what I'd recommend, use it up, use it up as fast as you can.  They probably don't have that much to go anyway.  Go to Southern California, San Francisco, Scottsdale, Puerto Rico, Aruba, Bahamas, Miami, London, Paris, Rome, NYC, Atlantic City, Block Is. RI and more.  Make memories WITH your parents and let them know how much you enjoy it.


----------



## Naniac (Jul 21, 2019)

Ramon said:


> So where you able to accumulate multiple year points (more than 2)



For each of the three years I paid double maintenance fees to RH, I banked two weeks worth of points with RCI. I wasn’t able to use all of the points each year, so I paid RCI fees to keep extending the usage window. The last 51 points from my RH banked weeks will expire in September 2019. I am tired of carrying these points forward as well as my RCI membership (all of my current timeshares trade with II), so I will be letting them expire and not renewing my RCI membership.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 21, 2019)

I used my RHC points for many years in Manhattan when my daughter was in school there. I no longer want to use it anymore and listed it for free on Tug but i did so having prepaid the next years maint fees of 1200.
It was snapped up in a week


----------

